# Tea for Type 2: Green Tea Triggers Gene Editing System for Diabetes Treatment



## Northerner (Oct 25, 2019)

Advanced engineered cell therapies are an area of great promise for treatments of diseases ranging from cancer to diabetes. In order to be useful in the clinic, genetic control over the cells is needed. Now, researchers have created a system for gene editing that can be triggered by a compound found in green tea.

The engineered cells, which successfully treated diabetes in mice and macaque monkeys that drank green tea, could potentially be used as a remotely controlled and easy-to-follow therapy for diabetes in humans. They could also be used for various other applications, such as guiding CRISPR gene editing and conducting digital computations.

The work is published in a paper titled “A green tea–triggered genetic control system for treating diabetes in mice and monkeys” in _Science Translational Medicine.

https://www.genengnews.com/news/tea...s-gene-editing-system-for-diabetes-treatment/_


----------



## Wirrallass (Nov 16, 2019)

I've drunk green tea for ages but more particularly since my TIMBY operations as advised by my Urologist. I prefer it to original or decaffeinated tea.
WL


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 17, 2019)

I've mentioned this here before, but just a warning, in case anyone thinks "some green tea could be good for diabetes, therefore gallons of green tea will be even better" - please don't!  Drinking green tea in any quantity can cause hallucinations!


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 17, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> Drinking green tea in any quantity can cause hallucinations



I suspect that's not true. See https://health.howstuffworks.com/we...edies/does-green-tea-cause-hallucinations.htm

There are good reasons for not drinking lots of it, but probably hallucinations comes low on the list.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 18, 2019)

Will have a look at your link later, Bruce, but I did check fairly thoroughly before I posted about hallucinations before, because someone was talking about drinking lots of green tea for her diabetes, and I knew I'd read it caused hallucinations, but wanted to make sure that that was correct before I posted.  I found several reputable places which said it did.  Didn't keep them for reference though because I didn't know the subject might come up again


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Nov 18, 2019)

TheClockworkDodo said:


> I found several reputable places which said it did.



I also just did a search for green tea hallucinations, and mostly what I saw were stories on how it used to be thought to cause hallucinations (and maybe did, once upon a time) but now that was mostly a myth. But the fundamental advice not to drink too much of it (because of the caffeine, which I think can cause hallucinations in large enough amounts) seems sound. In general everything in moderation, I guess.


----------



## TheClockworkDodo (Nov 18, 2019)

In moderation is generally good advice 

Here's WebMD on possible side effects of drinking too much green tea - I did a screenshot because it takes ages to get through the article to the relevant bit:

 

I can't remember where else I looked before, definitely found hallucinations rather than just confusion - but not many of us are going to drink it in that quantity anyway!


----------



## grovesy (Nov 19, 2019)

My friends daughter had liver problems following taking Green Tea capsules for a short time, the Doctors asked if she had been taking green tea when her results were abnormal. Fortunately for her once stopping them her results returned to normal quite quickly.


----------

